#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico CREA para registro de provedores para retirada da licença SCM

## mineirinho

Bom dia
Ofereço me como responsável técnico junto ao CREA para os provedores que estão tirando sua SCM , meu registro do CREA é de SP e possuo visto em alguns estados em que possuo atuar, caso necessitem seguem abaixo os meus contatos para verificar a disponibilidade:
(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)
(17) 3215-7225 (residência)
[email protected]
Att.
Diogo

----------

